# Occupant Load Factors for a Restaurant



## fj80

2012 IBC

I'm designing the renovation of an existing restaurant and need to determine the occupant load. Besides needing to know this for egress, the owners want to know how much seating they can put into the space.

I know the kitchen qualifies as a commercial kitchen: 200 gross sf per occupant

I know the dining and bar area qualifies as Unconcentrated Assembly (tables and chairs): 15 net sf per occup.

But the remainder of the space is a hallway that leads from the dining area to two restrooms and two storage rooms. (Each storage room is 155sf, in case it matters.) What occupant load factor should I use for that area? Since this area is serving the dining and bar area, should it be calculated the same, at 15 net sf? Or do I have to break it out into a different category and load factor?


----------



## fj80

I should add that there are some built-in booth seats in the design. Would they qualify as Assembly with fixed seats, and be calculated per Section 1004.4? If so, since booths don't clearly show how many people can fit in them, like a chair does, can I make a reasonable designation such as a 4'-0" wide booth sits two people?

Also, there is a large bar that obviously doesn't have people sitting behind it. Does that square footage get counted differently from the dining seating area?


----------



## mp25

booths are considered fixed seating - in 2015 IBC 1004.4 states 24" of backrest length = 1 person
i would consider the storage room as accessory storage area from table 1004.1.2 at 300 gross
the bar area, on the service side, i would consider as kitchen - commercial - at 200 gross per person
the hallway should not have an occupancy count associated with it


----------



## steveray

Good advice/ info so far....But I would count some people queuing at the bar and/ or hostess just to be sure. At peak times, if there is no "line" it won't be a restaraunt for long...But that is an AHJ call, I have parsed out the required egress path through a bar area and counted the rest at 5 sqft per and even that has been exceeded at times I am sure, but that is a FM enforcement concern.


----------



## cda

fj80 said:


> 2012 IBC
> 
> I'm designing the renovation of an existing restaurant and need to determine the occupant load. Besides needing to know this for egress, the owners want to know how much seating they can put into the space.
> 
> I know the kitchen qualifies as a commercial kitchen: 200 gross sf per occupant
> 
> I know the dining and bar area qualifies as Unconcentrated Assembly (tables and chairs): 15 net sf per occup.
> 
> But the remainder of the space is a hallway that leads from the dining area to two restrooms and two storage rooms. (Each storage room is 155sf, in case it matters.) What occupant load factor should I use for that area? Since this area is serving the dining and bar area, should it be calculated the same, at 15 net sf? Or do I have to break it out into a different category and load factor?




Link a floor plan


----------



## mtlogcabin

You need to be looking at IBC Section 1028.10 to determine the amount of tables and chairs you can put into the space and maintain the required aisle width 
This will give you an accurate number of seats for the space. 
Personally I use 15 net for the dining area only and that will cover the numbers you need for exiting, plumbing fixtures, ventilation etc.


----------



## fj80

I'm a little confused on something here: When I calculate the occupant load for my restaurant I'm coming up with well over 100 occupants, but IBC 2012 Section 903.2.1.2 says a fire sprinkler system is required in A-2 groups if you have 100 or more occupants. This is an existing restaurant that I'm renovating, and it currently has no fire sprinkler system. Am I required to add one, or does Section 903.2.1.2 not apply here because it's a renovation and a new building?


----------



## fj80

I meant to say "it's a renovation of an existing building."


----------



## cda

""""""I'm designing the renovation of an existing restaurant and need to determine the occupant load""


Not changing the occupancy type, first answer 

Up to ahj,, second answer


----------



## fj80

cda said:


> """"""I'm designing the renovation of an existing restaurant and need to determine the occupant load""
> 
> 
> Not changing the occupancy type, first answer
> 
> Up to ahj,, second answer


My bigger worry now is, if my occupant load is 100 or more, do I have to add a sprinkler system? I'm thinking there must be some way that I don't because the previous space did not have sprinklers...


----------



## cda

Not an existing building code person


Either in the building code adopted or if the ahj has adopted the international existing building code, from past threads, don't think retro fit required.

Not adding any sq ft are you??


----------



## fj80

cda said:


> Not an existing building code person
> 
> 
> Either in the building code adopted or if the ahj has adopted the international existing building code, from past threads, don't think retro fit required.
> 
> Not adding any sq ft are you??


Good point. I need to look at whichever existing building code the jurisdiction is using.

No, not adding any square footage. Just re-arranging the interior. Thank you!


----------



## fatboy

Need to talk to the Fire Chief/Marshall that has jurisdiction.........depends on who has the hammer in your area........From the 2015 IFC;

[A] 102.1 Construction and design provisions. The construction
and design provisions of this code shall apply to:

4. Existing structures, facilities and conditions that, in the
opinion of the fire code official, constitute a distinct
hazard to life or property.


----------



## mark handler

Was it permitted before as an A2?
If so, were there conditions?


----------



## mtlogcabin

2012 IEBC


1012.2 Fire protection systems.
Fire protection systems shall be provided in accordance with Sections 1012.2.1 and 1012.2.2.

1012.2.1 Fire sprinkler system.
Where a change in occupancy classification occurs that requires an automatic fire sprinkler system to be provided based on the new occupancy in accordance with Chapter 9 of the International Building Code, such system shall be provided throughout the area where the change of occupancy occurs.

1012.2.2 Fire alarm and detection system.
Where a change in occupancy classification occurs that requires a fire alarm and detection system to be provided based on the new occupancy in accordance with Chapter 9 of the International Building Code, such system shall be provided throughout the area where the change of occupancy occurs. Existing alarm notification appliances shall be automatically activated throughout the building. Where the building is not equipped with a fire alarm system, alarm notification appliances shall be provided throughout the area where the change of occupancy occurs and shall be automatically activated.


----------



## steveray

If you were upping the OL even by 1, I would require it....Or whatever the IEBC requires...


----------



## Francis Vineyard

fj80 said:


> Good point. I need to look at whichever existing building code the jurisdiction is using.
> 
> No, not adding any square footage. Just re-arranging the interior. Thank you!


Excellent idea!

*Virginia 2012
903.2.1.2 Group A-2. *An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided for Group A-2 occupancies where one of the following conditions exists:

1. The fire area exceeds 5,000 square feet;

2. The fire area has an occupant load of 100 or more in night clubs or 300 or more in other Group A-2 occupancies; or

3. The fire area is located on a floor other than a level of exit discharge serving such occupancies.


*Virginia Rehabilitation Code (IEBC) 2012*
301.1 exception; (for example)

*1202.4 Assembly (A-3) use*: In all buildings or structures or portions thereof of use group A-3 (assembly) when more than twelve thousand (12,000) square feet in area (Ref. BOCA/1975 adopted Feb. 07, 1976).


----------



## fj80

mark handler said:


> Was it permitted before as an A2?
> If so, were there conditions?


I just heard from the owner, who spoke with the local building department, that it was previously permitted as a B- Business occupancy even though it was a restaurant, because they had no more than 50 seats. They say if we keep the seating at 50 or less then it can remain a B occupancy and no sprinklers required.


----------



## cda

fj80 said:


> I just heard from the owner, who spoke with the local building department, that it was previously permitted as a B- Business occupancy even though it was a restaurant, because they had no more than 50 seats. They say if we keep the seating at 50 or less then it can remain a B occupancy and no sprinklers required.



No it was an "A" with a "B Minor"


----------



## mtlogcabin

It can be a B M F S or E. I guess even an H under the language of the code   

303.1.2 Small assembly spaces.
The following rooms and spaces shall not be classified as Assembly occupancies:

1.    A room or space used for assembly purposes with an occupant load of less than 50 persons and accessory to another occupancy shall be classified as a Group B occupancy or as part of that occupancy.

2.    A room or space used for assembly purposes that is less than 750 square feet (70 m2) in area and accessory to another occupancy shall be classified as a Group B occupancy or as part of that occupancy.


----------



## linnrg

"the owners want to know how much seating they can put into that space"

I'm skeptical since it was originally 50.  If, as stated, the space calculates out for over 100, then I suspect they never had adequate exits.

I have had this come up many times and as soon as someone is told they have to sprinkler they quickly say they will never have that many people. 

Unless they have fixed tables and booths they should be held to the sf calculations and items like exits and sprinklers be installed as may be needed.

We have all seen small restaurants that have alcohol.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Today's code does not use alcohol consumption to determine if sprinklers are required. It is all based on the OL. Personally I believe the 100 OL for requiring sprinklers in an A-2 use is to low for Restaurants, cafeterias and similar dining facilities (including associated commercial kitchens).


----------



## linnrg

correct mtlogcabin that alcohol is not the factor to determine sprinklers.

However, the sprinkler threshold was lowered to 100 and everything associated with that argument (if I remember) was where alcohol was always stated as being one of the concerns.  In my jurisdiction we have a brew pub that has a 99 OL intentionally so that they did not have to sprinkler (they are so successful that I bet this will be revisited in the future).

I agree with you that 100 OL is too low.  First off there are many existing restaurants (or bars) that have many more than a 100 OL and were built under older codes that did not require sprinklers.  Similar for other occupancies like hotels and apartments.

In the early days you probably could have smoked and drank at UBC code adoption meetings in unsprinklered assembly spaces that had over 100 people in the room!  I also would bet that I have taken code classes on fire alarms or fire sprinklers in spaces capable of 100 OL that did not have either!


----------



## Paul Sweet

I think that this is one of those cases where somebody thought that a restaurant might get a new owner who would make it into a night club, and all the sprinkler people cheered him on and voted for it.


----------

